
Twitter to Raise $100 Million From Insight, T. Rowe Price, Other Investors - raghus
http://blogs.wsj.com/deals/2009/09/24/breaking-news-twitter-to-raise-100-million-from-insight-t-rowe-price-other-investors/
======
mikeryan
WTF are they doing with all this money?

Seriously I'd pull my money out of T. Rowe Price at this point until Twitter
at least shows _some_ revenues.

At this point it seems Twitter's business plan is to continue to raise money
until they can't and then try to pull the rabbit out of their hat.

------
roder
I'm not necessarily bullish enough on twitter to say this is a good
investment, but I suspect when they actually find a way to make money, they're
going to _bank_.

The fact people are willing to bridge them 100M+ until they figure it out
blows my mind.

